# Town Names



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Towns that boast . . .
Beauty, KY
Best, TX
Bountiful, UT
Carefree, AZ
Celebration, FL
Friendly, WV
Happy Camp, CA
Happyland, CT
Ideal, GA
Lovely, KY
Luck Stop, KY
Magic City, ID
Paradise, MI
Smileyberg, KS
Success, MO
What Cheer, IA

 . . and towns that don't.

Boring, OR
Dinkytown, MN
Eek, AK
Embarrass, WI
Flat, TX
Greasy, OK
Gripe, AZ
Hardscrabble, DE
Hazard, KY
Oddville, KY
Okay, OK
Ordinary, KY
Peculiar, MO
Sod, WV
Why, AZ

Towns that make you hungry

Bacon, IN
Big Rock Candy Mountain, VT
Buttermilk, KS
Cheesequake, NJ
Chocolate Bayou, TX
Goodfood, MS
Ham Lake, MN
Hot Coffee, MS
Lick Fork, VA
Lickskillet, OH
Mexican Water, AZ
Oatmeal, TX
Oniontown, PA
Picnic, FL
Pie Town, NM
Sandwich, MA
Spuds, FL
Sugar City, ID
Tea, SD
Tortilla Flat, AZ
Two Egg, FL

Towns that remind you of bugs and birds . . .
Beebeetown, IA
Bee Lick, KY
Bird-in-Hand, PA
Birds Eye, IN
Black Gnat, KY
Bugscuffle, TN
Bumble Bee, AZ
Chicken, AK
Fleatown, OH
Goose Pimple Junction, VA
Parrot, KY
Shoofly, NC
Turkey, TX
Turkey Scratch, AR

. . . and other creatures . . . 


Bear, DE
Beaverdale, PA
Dinosaur, CO
Dog Walk, KY
Fish Haven, ID
Hippo, KY
Horseheads, NY
Hungry Horse, MT
Mammoth, WV
Monkey's Eyebrow, KY
Possum Trot, KY
Rabbit Shuffle, NC
Squirrel Hill, PA
Toad Suck, AR
Trout, LA
Viper, KY


. . . not to mention humankind. 


Bigfoot, TX
Bowlegs, OK
Brainy Boro, NJ
Humansville, MO
Left Hand, WV
Shoulderblade, KY
Stiffknee Knob, NC
Sweet Lips, TN
West Thumb, WY


----------



## The Kai (Aug 11, 2004)

How about 

Normal, IL


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 11, 2004)

Descriptive:

Greenlawn
Centerport
Northport
Brookville
Stony Brook
Riverhead
Great Neck
Shelter Island
Greenport
Freeport
Sea Cliff

Indian Tribes:

Montauk
Setauket
Patchogue
Nissequogue
Massapequa


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 12, 2004)

I used to live about 30 miles from the town of Quitaque, Tx (pronounced kittaquay)  which, in the lanuage of whatever indians used to live in that area meant "horse dung"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2004)

Tess,

Not sure where Hell, Mi. should go in your lists?

People like to ride motorcycles out that way and it is a nice little stop. Nothing big and you can blink and miss it.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 12, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> How about
> 
> Normal, IL


 
Hey, I grew up in Normal, IL.....No kidding.....

AND....I swear this is true....when I was in college, my dad got transferred to
the KC, Missouri area. He looked at a few houses in Peculiar, Mo. before he ended up buying closer to KC. 

So, I almost moved from Normal, IL to Peculiar, Mo. 

Those who know me would say that sounds appropriate!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 12, 2004)

What about French Lick, Indiana?

I'm not making this up.  Its a resort town.  What they resort to, I don't know.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## pete (Aug 12, 2004)

The first 2 places i lived were: Flushing, NY :flushed: then  Hicksville, NY


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 12, 2004)

More descriptives:

Long Beach
Hell's Kitchen (neighborhood in NYC, but still...)
Sound Beach
Barnegat Light (NJ)

Indians:

Wantagh
Metuchen (NJ)
Weehawken (NJ)
Passaic (NJ)
Matawan (NJ)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

West Virginia 
Big Chimney 
Big Ugly 
Crum 
FiveMile 
Friendly 
HooHoo 
Hundred 
Hurricane 
Junior 
Kermit 
Left Hand 
Looneyville 
Lost City 
Man 
Nitro 
Odd 
Paw 
Pinch 
Quick 
Van 
War

hmmms

How bout Canada

Dildo, Newfoundland
Butt, Ontario 
Carbon, Alberta 
Chin, Alberta 
Climax, Saskatchewan (It just occurred to me that there are a lot of places named Climax) 
Medicine Hat, Alberta 
Stinking Lake, Ontario. (It's a lake, not a town) 
St. Louis de Ha! Ha!, Québec 
Vulcan, Alberta


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

ZZYZX, California  *alrighty then* try to pronounce that one~!

Link there to ZZyZX 

and since I'm a Scot 

Scotland 
Butt of Lewis


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 12, 2004)

*just a few that I like....*

*Pie Town, NM*
*Toad Suck, Arkansas*
*Smackover, Arkansas*
*Uncertain, Texas*
*No Name, Colorado*
*Lawyersville, New York*
*It, Mississippi*
*Intercourse, Pennsylvania*
*Buddha, Indiana*
*Chocalate Bayou, Texas*
*Roachtown, Illinois*
*Fearnot, Pennsylvania*
*Assawoman, Virginia*
*Aces of Diamonds, Florida*


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 12, 2004)

Op, Alabama
Lickscillet, Alabama

Darn Rednecks giving us hillbillys a bad name o' wait we already had a bad name.

V/R
Rick


----------



## loki09789 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ironically ethnocentric names given to areas in NYS because of assumptions:

Syracuse
Ithica
Rome
....

YOu get the idea

All these Greco/Romanesque names were used because the Euro types mistook the Iroquois (Hodenoshonee) Indian "Seneca" tribe for the Western Philosopher Seneca and started the "Classical" theme of names.... If I was a modern Native American, I would find it funny.  Hell, I'm not and I still find it funny.


----------



## pete (Aug 12, 2004)

my kids always get a roar out of the exit on I-80 for Buttzville, NJ...

are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...

buttzville   :rofl:  :rofl: 

are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...are we there yet... are we there yet...


----------



## Shodan (Aug 12, 2004)

Howz about Cool, California and Nice, California?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 13, 2004)

Rifle, Co
Parachute, Co
Dickens, Tx
Matador, Tx (used to live there)
Panhandle,Tx (kind of redundant since it's in the panhandle)
Halfway, Tx (halfway between nowhere and the middle of nothing )
Turkey, Tx (hometown of Bob Wills for any of you country fans out there)


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Tess, there's a town in Virginia named Climax as well and if you're leaving the western part of the state that I'm in heading there you have to go through Tight Squeeze, Va to reach Climax!!  Gee, wonder what the locals had on their mind when they named those two towns.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Jeff~!  Hope all is going better for ya!!

Now those are great town names *snickering under my breath*  heheee


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 13, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Tess, there's a town in Virginia named Climax as well and if you're leaving the western part of the state that I'm in heading there you have to go through Tight Squeeze, Va to reach Climax!!  Gee, wonder what the locals had on their mind when they named those two towns.




You've got to be kidding me.  I'm looking that up on Mapquest.  If that's true, I have to see it.

Passing through one town to get to another could make a person feel like a big....  

Nope.  Can't say it.  I'm not filling in that blank.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2004)

Here ya go Steve.. Read all about Tight Squeeze, Va *G*
http://www.victorianvilla.com/sims-mitchell/local/tightsq/more/


----------



## Flaminchiten (Aug 13, 2004)

Long time lurker first time poster.

Just wanted to say that I grew up in Boring, OR and my parents still reside there.

Also of note:

Dufur, OR
Weed, OR
Drain, OR


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

Flaminchiten, welcome to Martial Talk!  You should post more often!  Interestingly, because you posted in the Ursuai Bar & Grill, your post count reads zero.  What an unusual anomaly....

Fascinating, Captain.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Here ya go Steve.. Read all about Tight Squeeze, Va *G*
> http://www.victorianvilla.com/sims-mitchell/local/tightsq/more/


 

With my luck I'd probably get stuck there.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 13, 2004)

Nogales, AZ (It means "walnuts" en Espanol.)


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 13, 2004)

Belchertown,  MA


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 14, 2004)

Knockemstiff, OH


----------

